# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Fito BitCoins nepermjet Google Chrome

## GamerAl

Pershendetje!

Sapo lexova nje menyr ne nje forum te huaj se si te fitoni BitCoins permes Google Chrome. Ajo ju mundeson juve te fitoni duke bere mining kur ju e keni hapur Google Chrome ose nepermjet referave.
Ate e aktivizoni thjesht si nje extension.



Ky eshte linku ( https://getcryptotab.com/422369 ) 


Nese mundeni te regjistroheni si referi im.
Ju faleminderit!

----------

